# I had to do this. Couldn't pass it up.



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 15, 2013)

Didn't know all that was made from a cow. Some of that is unsettling (cow blood in pasta and cake mixes).


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 15, 2013)

Makes me want to HUG a farmer........ I can't live without my cosmetics


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 15, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Didn't know all that was made from a cow. Some of that is unsettling (cow blood in pasta and cake mixes).


*
X2 or bones in sugar!!! *


----------



## greenbean (Feb 15, 2013)

That's crazy, yet interesting, I didn't know a lot of that.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2013)

I love suede and leather boots... drat I can't be a vegan


----------



## Cricket (Feb 15, 2013)

Makes you glad you eat meat and dairy and don't have to worry about the 'fine print'!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 16, 2013)

Most awesome.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 16, 2013)

My dd recently went vegan.  Can't wait to point out her paintbrushes and guitar strings.....lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 16, 2013)

That is cool. I had seen a video on everything that has pig in it too. Just amazing.


----------



## bigmike (Feb 16, 2013)

THIS IS SO COOL...thanks for the post


----------



## Dino (Feb 26, 2013)

I saved that image.


----------

